# 'Tells' on a repo Aerocycle tank



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2021)

So there have been more than a few Aerocycle tanks created in steel but is there a good way to distinguish real tanks from repos? Some of the repos are pretty obvious but what about the 'Kentucky' tanks? The first pic here looks like a possible repo to me but it may be the camera angle. The second pic is a real tank. Thoughts from the Schwinn folks on this one? @bobcycles @cyclingday @markivpedalpusher V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2021)

I haven’t had a chance to really scrutinize any of the reproduction tanks, to know if there are any obvious signs to look for.
But, I do agree, that the base of the tank where it rests against the top tube is one area to look for.
Also, the belly plate, and a look inside at the area around the headlight reflector cone, would be a good way to tell.
The tanks that were made out here, were exceptional in quality, so I’m thinking it would be pretty hard to tell.
Subjects like this, are why original paint/condition is so valuable these days.
As more bikes get competently reproduced, it just increases the desire for authenticity/originality.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2021)

The belly plate may not be a good indicator. This part was prone to acid damage and more than a few of these have been replaced during restoration. I wonder if the doors and hinges are the same? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2021)

The door, sill, and hinges on the ones made out here were surprisingly accurate.
That always looked like a hard area to replicate to me, but Cliff did an amazing job creating those.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 20, 2021)

I've never had one of Ron Lewis "Kentucky" tanks to look over, nor have i seen any other
repros out there... aging metal, pitting and such signs of 'oldness' would put the mind at ease a bit.


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Dec 20, 2021)

Like this 20” that’s in California.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 20, 2021)

I’ve never taken the time to look over any of the remade tanks either. Having an original that really didn’t interest me. But I will say the ones made local to me are super accurate in appearance.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 21, 2021)

Short rant about reproductions.......
When I reproduced (I had them made) the 1935 motorbike tank in the early 90's it was extremely accurate. Many of those tanks were passed as originals on restored bikes.  That is a fact. When I offered to redo that product-but the gilled version I was met with resistance. In discussion here on the C.A.B.E. the general feeling was that mine was too accurate. How can that be? It was suggested I make them a little less accurate so they could be spotted by anyone. That sort of defeats the whole purpose of a 'reproduction'. Personally I was flattered/proud they came out so well. In this day and age and the amount of technology we have-reproductions should be 100% accurate. Enough to fool someone! We are able to reproduce almost anything better and way cheaper than what an original would cost. Making a half-baked copy-not a reproduction is a waste of money. The sad part about some of these lesser 'copies' is they are cheaper (consumer cost is way less) but seem to satisfy the general masses. In a way it kills the making of a more expensive accurate reproduction. In the end I did not go back and make the gilled tank version because of the negative stigma attached to a 'reproduction'. Some fear the reproduction would de-value their original-that is ridiculous! In fact originals have gone up at least 5 times as much since I did the tanks. The reproduction tank has gone up 3 times of what I sold them for! That being said I really don't think an accurate reproduction of the Aerocycle will bring the $20-30k the originals tend to be moving at!


----------



## Billythekid (Dec 21, 2021)

I appreciate everybody that puts in the time to make me a reproduction part and I believe it furthers the bike hobby whether or not it makes it more difficult to tell from an original


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2021)

Yeah, I’ve always said, that I’m not against restored/reproductions.
I’m just against bad restored/reproductions.
If you’re going to do it at all, then make it an exact replacement part, or don’t do it at all.
Now, the water is muddy with all kinds of shoddy work.
That’s what devalues the hobby.


----------



## raidingclosets (Dec 21, 2021)

Old pictures, and tucked away now so can't check it out... but do remember there were some slight differences between them.  I always assumed this was one of the Kentucky ones simply because I've had it about 20 years and that was the first repop I had heard about.  It is extremely well done, and with how close all the construction was it made me question whether the difference was intentional for someone to be able to distinguish down the road.


----------



## Ryanfitt (Dec 22, 2021)

raidingclosets said:


> Old pictures, and tucked away now so can't check it out... but do remember there were some slight differences between them.  I always assumed this was one of the Kentucky ones simply because I've had it about 20 years and that was the first repop I had heard about.  It is extremely well done, and with how close all the construction was it made me question whether the difference was intentional for someone to be able to distinguish down the road.
> 
> View attachment 1531651
> 
> ...



Hello friend I’ve been on the search for an aerocycle tank any interest in selling?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2021)

raidingclosets said:


> Old pictures, and tucked away now so can't check it out... but do remember there were some slight differences between them.  I always assumed this was one of the Kentucky ones simply because I've had it about 20 years and that was the first repop I had heard about.  It is extremely well done, and with how close all the construction was it made me question whether the difference was intentional for someone to be able to distinguish down the road.
> 
> View attachment 1531651
> 
> ...



I’d like to see inside pics of that tank and compare it to a real one. Thanks for posting. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2021)

Yeah, thanks for posting that.
It does look like, at least on those tanks, that the tail end is the best external tell sign.
The original tanks were never that finished looking.
Those are the hardest things to get right when making a reproduction.
Because it’s just in our nature to want to fix something that may have looked odd originally, and make it better than it was.


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 22, 2021)

Rear portion definitely looks more squared off on the original tank.


----------



## ninolecoast (Dec 22, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> So there have been more than a few Aerocycle tanks created in steel but is there a good way to distinguish real tanks from repos? Some of the repos are pretty obvious but what about the 'Kentucky' tanks? The first pic here looks like a possible repo to me but it may be the camera angle. The second pic is a real tank. Thoughts from the Schwinn folks on this one? @bobcycles @cyclingday @markivpedalpusher V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1530002
> 
> View attachment 1530003



I own this bike. I posted pictures of the tank previously. I’m pretty sure it’s a repop. It’s 100% steel.
Someone did a lot of work to create a “tribute” Aerocycle.
BB serial # is 1938.


----------



## ninolecoast (Dec 22, 2021)

ninolecoast said:


> I own this bike. I posted pictures of the tank previously. I’m pretty sure it’s a repop. It’s 100% steel.
> Someone did a lot of work to create a “tribute” Aerocycle.
> BB serial # is 1938.



Here’s some of the pictures I posted.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2021)

ninolecoast said:


> Here’s some of the pictures I posted.
> 
> View attachment 1531898
> View attachment 1531899
> ...



Thanks for posting those. V/r Shawn


----------

